

Longest single word domain name in the world - lupin_sansei
http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.com/

======
newsdog
My mom was Welsh and could actually pronounce that.

The last bit sounds like you're barfing up breakfast....

